# mayweather/mcgregor



## RG503 (Jul 16, 2017)

is anyone paying attention to this circus? conor should have dropped his belt if he had plans of switching sports. 4 titles, no defenses


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 16, 2017)

I will probably head to the nearest sports bar and catch a glimpse, but I really don't feel like monetarily being any part of either one of these idiots' retirement plans.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 16, 2017)

My money is on mayweather. McGregor doesn't even have the best hands at 145 lbs for MMA, let alone good enough hands to give mayweather trouble. Pacquiao (who's a far superior boxer than mcgregor could ever hope to be) had a fair amount of trouble with mayweather. I'm expecting a repeat of that fight basically. Mayweather is one of the most tactical boxers in the game with his masterful use of clinches and counter hitting. If Nate Diaz can give mcgregor a bad day with his level of boxing then mayweather is going to give mcgregor a real bad day.


----------



## ramses (Jul 16, 2017)

Horrible idea. Pointless fight.

There is no way in hell I will miss this fight.


----------



## lewis (Aug 3, 2017)

embarrassing "acting" just to create some sort of publicity.

Im so cynical now about this sport, that I honestly think its all arranged and setup well in advance and they pretend to hate each other etc for the buildup to create the hype and maximize sales.
Its as real as the stories in the WWE imo.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 3, 2017)

lewis said:


> embarrassing "acting" just to create some sort of publicity.
> 
> Im so cynical now about this sport, that I honestly think its all arranged and setup well in advance and they pretend to hate each other etc for the buildup to create the hype and maximize sales.
> Its as real as the stories in the WWE imo.



Thats the issue I have with it all. Ive always loved the sport of boxing and got into MMA for awhile....but I have been increasingly put off by the silly back and forths "beefs" and over the top personalities they put on months before the fights to hype the event.

The Klitschko vs Joshua fight restored my faith a bit as they were such gentlemen in the lead lead up and aftermath. Mutual respect! Professional courtesy!! That sells me on fights 

I won't be watching "The Money Fight" but I am interested in the outcome.

Prediction...Mayweather evades punches as he always does...lands a few jabs...but...then he gets sloppy and McGregor hits him with a 3 punch combo and KO's him in round 4?? (I dont know...why not?....if I wind up being correct I can use it to convince people I have powers...)


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 7, 2017)

I definitely enjoy boxing, I'm really looking forward to Golovkin vs Alvarez, but this one I have no interest in. I want to see real fighters with a career ahead of them. Not a trash talking retired former champion and a trash talking clown that's never laced up. I don't believe McGreggor has the boxing skills to outwit Floyd and get a knock out, or win on points. Floyd is basically going to be a dodge artist that will flurry in the final seconds to get points and frustrate Connor. The only hope of entertainment will be if Connor gets so frustrated he spears Floyd and knocks him out with some ground and pound haha


----------



## RG503 (Aug 7, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> I definitely enjoy boxing, I'm really looking forward to Golovkin vs Alvarez, but this one I have no interest in. I want to see real fighters with a career ahead of them. Not a trash talking retired former champion and a trash talking clown that's never laced up. I don't believe McGreggor has the boxing skills to outwit Floyd and get a knock out, or win on points. Floyd is basically going to be a dodge artist that will flurry in the final seconds to get points and frustrate Connor. The only hope of entertainment will be if Connor gets so frustrated he spears Floyd and knocks him out with some ground and pound haha



joe rogan already said that mcgregor would become a folk hero if he headkicked mayweather lol.


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayweather is a huge pussy. Every time McGregor started to get an angle, he would turn his back to him, and present him his ass. He should have been hit with point deductions for every round, or McGregor should have elbowed him in the back of the head for it. I'm sure it was intentional strategy from his trainers, but it makes him look like the pussy he has always been.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 27, 2017)

vick1000 said:


> Mayweather is a huge pussy. Every time McGregor started to get an angle, he would turn his back to him, and present him his ass. He should have been hit with point deductions for every round, or McGregor should have elbowed him in the back of the head for it. I'm sure it was intentional strategy from his trainers, but it makes him look like the pussy he has always been.


see you say he's running, I say he's controlling the engagement. He fights his game and only his game. I don't really like that style of fighting but it is effective. He consistently controls the pace of his fights and generally has superior mobility. Not everyone is going to fight like tyson or golovkin. There's a reason he's had better longevity than other more aggressive boxers like pacquiao, he doesn't generally try to stand and trade with people.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 27, 2017)

I was really suprised when I got up this morning and read that McGregor lasted 10 rounds. And that from what I read, it wasn't even a bad fight. What suprises me even more is that it apparently was 89$ pay-per-view in the USA and people actually paid that. Mayweather probably earned more in that night than the Rolling Stones in all their career. And everyone here in Germany is bitching about how football players earn 2 million a year...


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> see you say he's running, I say he's controlling the engagement. He fights his game and only his game. I don't really like that style of fighting but it is effective. He consistently controls the pace of his fights and generally has superior mobility. Not everyone is going to fight like tyson or golovkin. There's a reason he's had better longevity than other more aggressive boxers like pacquiao, he doesn't generally try to stand and trade with people.



I'm not talking about moving around the ring, or clinching, like most fighters. I'm talking about turning 180 degrees and presenting your opponent with your backside while guarding the sides of your head. It was pathetic to watch, he should be embarrassed. He was afraid to clinch normally because he and his trainers knew McGregor would own his ass in tight, and break a clinch before the ref could, with massive uppercuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 27, 2017)

vick1000 said:


> I'm not talking about moving around the ring, or clinching, like most fighters. I'm talking about turning 180 degrees and presenting your opponent with your backside while guarding the sides of your head. It was pathetic to watch, he should be embarrassed. He was afraid to clinch normally because he and his trainers knew McGregor would own his ass in tight, and break a clinch before the ref could, with massive uppercuts.


Yeah that was stupid, but at the same time Mcgregor was fucking useless in the clinch-when they actually did clinch, mcgregor was throwing pitter patter hooks and uppercuts. His output was good but the amount of actually significant strikes he landed wasn't as much as mayweather.From what I saw Mcgregor threw one really good uppercut early in the fight and then eschewed that for the same stupid pawing jab/left straight combo he always does, with an occasional hook to the body later in the rounds. Mcgregor was also being a dirty fuck by rabbit punching him, hammerfisting on occasion and using forearm strikes (all of which are illegal). He was called on it multiple times by the ref. Plus his ass got stopped by a 40 yr old who hasn't stopped an opponent in years. Mcgregor had plenty of opportunities to actually put some power on his strikes but instead he decided to headhunt for the majority of the fight or play pitter patter against mayweather's guard. The commentators even said that Mcgregor wasn't really utilizing enough power to hurt mayweather. The difference in application of power became way more significant in the last 3-4 rounds when mayweather started to land consistent heavy shots on mcgregor, and mcgregor could barely throw a decent jab or straight.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 27, 2017)

The worst was that the streaming service kept lagging and crashing. Methinks a lot of people called their service providers looking for refunds today.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 27, 2017)

I didn't watch it, and I'm not generally a fan of fighting. Plus, I have almost zero faith that this is a true contest. I'm quite sure that it's fixed. Being that both get such a good payout from it, it's logical. It's a win for both guys: Mayweather holds his title, McGregor doesn't lose his. And everyone involved makes money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 28, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> I didn't watch it, and I'm not generally a fan of fighting. Plus, I have almost zero faith that this is a true contest. I'm quite sure that it's fixed. Being that both get such a good payout from it, it's logical. It's a win for both guys: Mayweather holds his title, McGregor doesn't lose his. And everyone involved makes money.


It was a non-title fight so mayweather's belt would never have been on the line. Mcgregor's belts are in mma so they were never at risk either. This is what fight fans call a freak fight, like back when Muhammad Ali fought Antonio Inoki in the 70s or how Jon Jones wants to fight Brock Lesnar now. They hyped the crap out of this fight which is why they made so much money, it was super high profile.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 28, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It was a non-title fight so mayweather's belt would never have been on the line. Mcgregor's belts are in mma so they were never at risk either. This is what fight fans call a freak fight, like back when Muhammad Ali fought Antonio Inoki in the 70s or how Jon Jones wants to fight Brock Lesnar now. They hyped the crap out of this fight which is why they made so much money, it was super high profile.



Yeah, I guess I don't mean the actual "belt." But people ARE counting this in Mayweather's record, so in that sense it's still a win for him. But it's not a "loss" for McGregor, because it's outside his actual sport. My point is, it's a win-win for both guys, unlike an actual fight between two MMA guys or two boxers.


----------

